# مشاريع روبوت



## imyiraq (30 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


نظرا لوجود الكثير من العرب المهندسين في مجالات الحاسوب والميكاترونيكس والألكترونيك و الميكانيك والذين استطاعوا ايجاد الفكر وتصميم الروبوتات من افكارهم وبرمجتها ولأن الأنترنيت اصبح الأن اسرع وسيلة لنقل العلم فأرجو من كل اعضاء هذا الملتقى وهو ملتقى المهندسين العرب وضع الفكر لتصميم روبوت وارجو من المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع لما يحتوي من فائدة لكل العرب
المطلوب:
1- من جميع الأعظاء ايجاد فكرة لروبوت يقوم بعمل فائدة ما.
2- على مهندسي الميكانيك والميكاترونيكس وضع الشكل للروبوت وايجاد الميكانيكية المناسبة لعمل الروبوت.
3- على مهندسي الألكترونيك ايجاد الدوائر الأكتروني المناسبة لعمل الروبوت .
4- على مهندسي الحاسبات برمجة الروبوت .

واتمنى من الكل المساعدة واقول انا لكم قوم تعاونوا ما ذلو 
يجب ان نثبت للعالم من نحن العرب وسوف اقوم انشاء الله بوضع اول فكرة بعد ان تعطوني الموافقة او التأييد .​


----------



## imyiraq (30 يوليو 2011)

للأسف مافي تفاعل من مهندسي العرب


----------



## ahmed es (31 يوليو 2011)

> 1- من جميع الأعظاء ايجاد فكرة لروبوت يقوم بعمل فائدة ما.
> 2- على مهندسي الميكانيك والميكاترونيكس وضع الشكل للروبوت وايجاد الميكانيكية المناسبة لعمل الروبوت.
> 3- على مهندسي الألكترونيك ايجاد الدوائر الأكتروني المناسبة لعمل الروبوت .
> 4- على مهندسي الحاسبات برمجة الروبوت .


لأنك تكلف فريق عمل كامل من المهندسين لتصميم روبوت بدون أى حافز

لم تبدأ انت حتى فى أى شئ فى المشروع


----------



## imyiraq (31 يوليو 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> لأنك تكلف فريق عمل كامل من المهندسين لتصميم روبوت بدون أى حافز
> 
> لم تبدأ انت حتى فى أى شئ فى المشروع


 

اخي الكريم استطيع ان اعطي فكرة لمشروع يفيد الجميع لكن اعلم اني اردت ان تضعون معي فكرة وتعم الفائدة على كل حال سأبدا من السهل ثم الصعب لا اريد ان ادخل مباشرة في الصعب


----------



## imyiraq (31 يوليو 2011)

المشروع الأول : شرطي مرور


الفكرة : عمل روبوت يعمل شرطي مرور 

المطلوب : الروبوت يوضع في وسط تقاطع الشوارع مثل تقاطع اربع شوارع و يحتوي على اربعة اذرعة موزعة بشكل (+) علامة زائد بحيث كل ذراع يشير لشارع من الشوارع الأربعة فاذا كان احد الشوارع يحتوي على عدد سيارات اكثر يحرك الروبوت الذراع الذي يشير لذلك الشارع يعني ايها السيارات تحركوا بينما الأذرع الأخرى تشير الى توقف السيارات .

الرجاء الى مهندسي الميكانيك والميكاترونيكس اعطاى الشكل المناسب للروبوت 
الرجاء الى مهندسي الألكترونيك اعطاء الدوائر المناسبة 
الرجاء الى مهندسي الحاسبات اعطاء البرمجة


----------



## zamalkawi (31 يوليو 2011)

وما الاستفادة من هذا المشروع؟
أليست إشارة المرور الضوئية تقوم بهذا العمل بكفاءة؟


----------



## ahmed es (1 أغسطس 2011)

حسنا على نفس المبدأ انا عندى فكرة انشاء مصنع سيارات

1-على جميع مهندسى العمارة والهندسة المدنية تصميم شكل المصنع
2- على مهندسى التشغيل توزيع المكائن داخل المصنع
3- على مهندسى السيارات تصميم شكل السيارة والمحرك
4- على مهندسى الكهرباء تصميم لوحة التحكم وكهرباء السيارة
5- على جميع مهندسى الإنتاج تحويل التصميم الى مخططات تشغيل وتوزيعها على الورش وخطوط الإنتاج
6- على جميع العمال فى المنتدى البدئ فى العمل


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 أغسطس 2011)

إخواني الإعزاء 
رمضان كريم و كل عام و أنتم بخير

الأخ أحمد هدئ من روعك و حاول أن تكون لطيفا مع الأفكار الأخرى ، هو لم يقصد أن يجبرك على العمل و لكن قصد بأن نكون متعاونين في مشروع معين يفيد المنتدى و يفيدنا ، لم يستطع أن يوضح الصورة كاملة لذلك نستطيع الرد عليه بإسلوب مقنع 

أخي الكريم من العراق ، من الصعب أن تجمع المهندسين للعمل بدون أي شيء يفيدهم ، فهم يستطيعون فعل الكثير ولكن لديهم مشاغل كثيرة و أعمال كثيرة ، لذلك أخي الكريم لماذا يضعون على عاتقهم مثل هذه الأعمال التي في نهاية المطاف يسرقها بعض الشخصيات الحمقاء و تصبح أفكارهم .

أخي الكريم أقدر إهتمامك للتطوير و لكن هناك طرق أخرى 

تقبل فكري


----------



## imyiraq (1 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم ياسر الشعار صحيح كلامك لكن انا اطلب من المهندسين في وقت فراغهم حتى لو كان دقيقة ولو بحرف ويمكن ان اي شخص عربي ممكن يأخذ الفكرة وينفذها وتزيد للعرب عزة سواء انا اونت او اي عربي اخر ينفذ الفكرة فالناتج عربي وهذا هدف كتابتي لهذا الموضوع وان جزيل الشكر لك جدا


----------



## imyiraq (1 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> وما الاستفادة من هذا المشروع؟
> أليست إشارة المرور الضوئية تقوم بهذا العمل بكفاءة؟


 
اخي الكريم اشارة المرور تتحدد بزمن ولكن هذ الروبوت لا يتحدد بزمن بل حسب الشارع الذي يحتوي سيارات اكثر ارجو ان تفهم قصدي .

طبعا انا وضعت الفكرة لأن طلبت بالبداية ان تظعوا انتم ولكن لم يظع اي شخص اي فكرة وارجو اذا تملك فكرة اخرى او مشروع او حرف او كلمة تفضل وضعها فربما يستفيد اي عربي منها
وسكرااااااا


----------



## imyiraq (1 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> حسنا على نفس المبدأ انا عندى فكرة انشاء مصنع سيارات
> 
> 1-على جميع مهندسى العمارة والهندسة المدنية تصميم شكل المصنع
> 2- على مهندسى التشغيل توزيع المكائن داخل المصنع
> ...


 

اخي الكريم اذا تملك فكرة ضعها او حرف واذا لا تملك اي شي سوى التقليد فلم اجبرك ان تدخل اصلا انت حر وشكرااااا:59:


----------



## ahmed es (1 أغسطس 2011)

> لأخ أحمد هدئ من روعك و حاول أن تكون لطيفا مع الأفكار الأخرى ، هو لم يقصد أن يجبرك على العمل و لكن قصد بأن نكون متعاونين في مشروع معين يفيد المنتدى و يفيدنا ، لم يستطع أن يوضح الصورة كاملة لذلك نستطيع الرد عليه بإسلوب مقنع





> اخي الكريم اذا تملك فكرة ضعها او حرف واذا لا تملك اي شي سوى التقليد فلم اجبرك ان تدخل اصلا انت حر وشكرااااا


انا لست غاضب ولا يعنينى الأمر بهذه الدرجة لأغضب

الموضوع بكل بساطة حاولت رد السؤال مرة أخرى على السائل بصيغة مبالغ فيها لكى يفهم ما اقصدة

فالناس هنا لا ينقصهم انا يأتى لهم احد بدور المدير ليقدم لهم الفكرة وهم ينفذون

قبل ان تفتح موضوع لم نعرف بعد ما هو تخصصك وكيف ستساهم انت فى المشاريع التى تطلبها
وهل بدأت واذا كنت بدأت الى اين وصلت

اما اذا كان الغرض فقط هو إثراء المحتوى العربى فى مجال التقنية فهذه ليست الطريقة

انظر الى هذا الرابط لتعرف كيف يبدأ شخص ما بموضوع ينفذ مشروع فيه وكيف يجعل من معه يتفاعلون
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261643.html

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## imyiraq (2 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> انا لست غاضب ولا يعنينى الأمر بهذه الدرجة لأغضب
> 
> الموضوع بكل بساطة حاولت رد السؤال مرة أخرى على السائل بصيغة مبالغ فيها لكى يفهم ما اقصدة
> 
> ...


 

اخي الكريم انا مهندس حاسبات وذكرت ذلك من البداية وكذلك انا كتبت هذا الموضوع ليس لأني اريد ان اكون مدير ولكن لأني لم اجد موضوع في قسم الميكاترونيكس يتكلم عن مشاريع روبوت .

اتمنى منك او من اي شخص يملك مشروع روبوت يعطي فكرة او حرف او كلمة فربما ينفع الكثير حتى يمكنه ان يكون مدير لذلك المشروع ليس حصرا علي واتمنى ان تكتب موضوع اخر يفيد في ذلك وقد يكون المشروع يستمر اسبوع او سنة او اكثر حتى لكن المهم ان نصل سواء ان او انت فكلانا عربي وشكرا .....................


----------



## ahmed es (2 أغسطس 2011)

حسنا انا كنت نفذت مشروع روبوت من فترة

"روبوت صناعى لحمل الأمنتجات" 
ستجد دوائر التحكم و Stepper motors drivers موجودين بالمرفقات

وهذا كان فيديو بسيط عنه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5ZxDHK-dTc


----------



## المهندس احمد حجى (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## imyiraq (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي احمد


----------



## ahmed es (5 أغسطس 2011)

عفوا اخى


----------



## imyiraq (5 أغسطس 2011)

هذا رابط لمشروع روبوت 
Download Project (34 MB)


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أغسطس 2011)

يا أخي، كيف تتوقع أن نحمل رابطا مجهولا؟
لماذا لا تذكر كلمة أو اثنتين عن هذا المشروع الذي تريد منا أن نحمله؟؟؟


----------



## thunderspeed (7 أغسطس 2011)

من الممكن مبدئيا صنع ذراع روبوت لحمل الاشياء ووضعها معتمدا فى حركته على اشارات من الكمبيوتر ثم يطور شيئا فشيئا


----------



## ahmed malik (7 أغسطس 2011)

فكرة رائعة جداً يجب على الامة الاسلامية ان تنهض الآن .


----------



## ahmed es (8 أغسطس 2011)

حسنا أخى الكريم نفس الروبوت الموجود فى الفيديو الذى وضعته مسبقا 
انا انفذ واحد آخر مع بعض التحسينات لأحد المصانع

وانا لم أضع ال Topology بعد لنظام التحكم لكن مبدأيا قمت بتصميم أحد دوائر القيادة لمحرك خطوى لم اجربها بعد طبعت الدائرة فقط

ستجد ملفات الدائرة فى المرفقات وهى لإدارة محرك 2 فاز bipolar بإستخدام L297 & L298

سأواليك فى كل خطوة أنجزها


----------



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ان شخصياً اعجبتني فكرتك لاكن العرب ما يبغون يطورون ما تعرف بأنا دول مستهلكه للأسف
وشكراً


----------



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

الغرب لو تجي وتعطيهم شكل جديد يرحبون فيك ما يقعدون يحطمون فيك لاكن ما عليك لاتتحطم الله معاك


----------



## imyiraq (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو خلدوني


----------

